# Casinos in St. Martin



## Eric in McLean (Apr 12, 2006)

What tables games do they offer?  I assume Blackjack - what rules do they play?  How many decks? Surrender? Double down on any card? Split pairs? Dealer hits on soft 17s?

Do they offer free drinks?  Any dress code to get in?  Is there a casino that's better than the others, i.e., more tables, better drinks, gets more players, etc.?

Any casino offer Pai Gow?

Thanks


----------



## TomR (Apr 12, 2006)

Table games that I am aware of are Blackjack, Let It Ride, Caribbean Stud Poker and Three Card Poker. Can’t help you with the rules since I rarely play table games.  There is no dress code and drinks are free.  At night, drink service is good at Casino Royale and the Hollywood casino, the only two that I go to due to their good Video Poker machines.


----------



## caribbeansun (Apr 13, 2006)

Blackjack is pretty standard rules - split and re-split, dd on any 2 cards, hit soft 17, insurance - don't recall seeing surrender.

Didn't see Pai Gow anywhere, but I don't play.

Some casinos also have no limit Texas Hold-em with various level blinds.

Hollywood casino gives you $5 chip for every $50 in chips you buy for Blackjack - which is kind of odd since you technically can cash out every so often and come back to the table and get more comp chips.


----------



## Eric in McLean (Apr 13, 2006)

caribbeansun said:
			
		

> Hollywood casino gives you $5 chip for every $50 in chips you buy for Blackjack - which is kind of odd since you technically can cash out every so often and come back to the table and get more comp chips.



That's very helpful info.  I'll probably find myself at the casino every night.


----------



## floyddl (Apr 16, 2006)

It has been 5 or 6 years since I was there but they use continuous shuffle machines, not sure how many decks, for Blackjack.  I did not particularly care for them as I had bad luck but now most Vegas casinos are using them as well.  In Aruba they use automatic shufflers but a regular shoe.  There is something about the cards never being cut that doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## caribbeansun (Apr 16, 2006)

No continuous shuffle at Hollywood.  Casino Royale blackjack seemed "off" to me the last time I was there with the house winning a greater percentage than you'd expect using basic strategy.


----------



## Eric in McLean (Apr 16, 2006)

Oh no! Is gambling fairly regulated down there?  Do you really think there's something fishy going on?


----------



## caribbeansun (Apr 17, 2006)

I didn't get the impression it was overly regulated but that was just my impression.


----------

